# Recent selection board



## WaitingGuy (27 Oct 2005)

I am sure my CFRC is getting sick of me asking for news about the October pilot selection board meeting, so I figured I'd try here.

Does anyone have any insight for me about when I can expect to hear from them?  I've heard a different date for the board having met then one of the other guys I went to ACS in Trenton with, so I suppose even a confirmed date is a positive step for me.

After all these months of going through the process, these final few days have just been torture.  I'd be greatful for anything anyone can share.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 23007 (27 Oct 2005)

Try posting this question in the "recruiting process" forum. A guy there, kincanuncks, could probably help you out as he knows all of the dates for everything.


----------

